# wrecked my car



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94757

on the way home from the track Thursday night.

A big elk jumped out in front of me and stopped. I swerved, missed the elk went off the road (no shoulder), dropped off the pavement 6 inches at 65 mph.

I hit a sign, on the right side, knocked off the side mirror, and scraped dented the entire right side and both wheels.

Car handled beautifully, straight and true even in the deep loose sand. Was able to drive it home at 65 mph with no steering, suspension, or braking problems.

insurance says it is a comprehensive accident (won't affect my rates due to the elk involvement) and my deductible is only 250.00 plus i get 10.00 a day since i have rental coverage and a second vehicle) As long as nothing was damaged that will affect the stability of the car, I will come out paying a total of ~100.00.

Nobody was hurt, my kids didn't even wake up until the car came to a complete stop. This car handles awesome in emergency situations (several now).

Dam I was lucky.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to hear you are ok


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Glad to hear you are ok *


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Putting it off road @65 usually gives you a very different outcome. Very glad to hear this one turned out ok.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

awww, that's sweet

seriously, thanks


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

wait... I'm glad too!


----------

